# My work in progress



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

So it looks like I've overlooked posting my system here in order to be qualified for the give-aways. 

Speakers:
Martin Logan Vantage (Bubinga) 
Martin Logan Depth-i (Bubinga)

Receiver/Amp:
Pioneer Elite SC-05
Carver m0.5t (replaced emotiva UPA-2)

Sources:
Yamaha 5-disc sacd/DVD-A
PS3
Wii
MacBook Pro
OTA antenna

Display:
40XBR3


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

How does the Carver sound differ from the Enotiva? More tube-like?
I use a Carver receiver in our small spare room and love its creamy and punchy sound.
Love them ML speaks too.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Same for volume after re-EQing the system. (no gain on the carver) 

It's a little warmer and I think (may just be my mind) images better. 

Vantages woofer section is powered so the big difference is in highs and mids. 

All and all vintage is good.


----------

